# Beagle hunting



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

Hello all, I am looking for a started 13" or 15" beagle, send me an email at [email protected] or call 937-604-6028
Springfield, Ohio


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Go to OGF Marketplace and place the same post...You may get a hit from a member that raises Beagles...Thirty years ago I raised both...I know that was then this is now...TRY OGF MARKETPLACE...C.L...


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice rabbit dog. $300


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

How's that for service...Ask and ye shall receive...You will fand a dog if not this one...Nothing like hunting rabbits with a dog ...C.L...


----------



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Guys, I found a lemon/White 7 month old in Darke County. I got to see this pup chase three rabbits, got a good mouth. Still immature thou, Thanks for the reply, Steve Southard


----------

